# Trempers blue gecko?



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

On a recent reptile radio interview Tremper announces blue gecko, not related in anyway to the blue tail spot failure.

He says its a form of albino and he has produced different varietys such as banding, striping and a "blue belly" :whistling2:

Heres the link to the interview (starts on the subject at 36 minutes)http://www.blogtalkradio.com/reptile...d-Geckos-part1

What does everyone think? :whistling2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> He says its a form of albino and he has produced different varietys such as banding, striping and a "blue belly" :whistling2:
> <<snip>> What does everyone think? :whistling2:


can I come back and answer this when I've seen pics of both juvenile and adult in natural daylight


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> can I come back and answer this when I've seen pics of both juvenile and adult in natural daylight


My thoughts exactly.....


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ron Tremper talks Leopard Geckos 10/26/2008 - Larry & BT on Blog Talk Radio

That link should work.

Gecko Time: A blog about geckos are putting an interview with tremper and pictures of the "blue" morph up sometime next week.

Lets just hope its a whole lot better than the "green" emeralds.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> http://www.blogtalkradio.com/reptil...FF0000bRon-Tremper-talks-Leopard-Geckos-part1Lets just hope its a whole lot better than the "green" emeralds.


lmao ~ I didn't say it .... may have thought it but I didn't say it :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Just listened to the blue Leo part, and he definately states a "Blue belly", that would be awesome, but I won't hold my breath.....


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Just listened to the blue Leo part, and he definately states a "Blue belly", that would be awesome, but I won't hold my breath.....


Yeah it would be cool, but imo a waste of money. How often do you look at a leos belly?
I'd rather the back to be blue.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Yeah it would be cool, but imo a waste of money. How often do you look at a leos belly?
> I'd rather the back to be blue.


I would personally prefer a completely blue leo. Or a red stripe blue Leo, that would be nice. But, As I said, I'm not going to deprive myself of oxygen.

Or a blue body, blue tail leo red stripe eclipse leo...


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I wanna see the first blue eyed, blonde (white) leopard gecko. Just imagine how beautiful and popular they would be - a kind of opposite of The White Devil (DB) - `Les Bleus Angelic`.... good against bad. Jeez, you could even pitch it in as the saviour against the proposed Darth Leo!!!!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> I wanna see the first blue eyed, blonde (white) leopard gecko. Just imagine how beautiful and popular they would be - a kind of opposite of The White Devil (DB) - `Les Bleus Angelic`.... good against bad. Jeez, you could even pitch it in as the saviour against the proposed Darth Leo!!!!


I would love to take a trip through your mind mate......

:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It look like a real true project.I'm very surprized:gasp:.It a lovly TRUE blue tone.Way better than the so called Emerine GREEN.

Stage two would be get that blue ALL over the leo.That would deffo be a leo worth owning.










Link to page.
Interview with Ron Tremper of LeopardGecko.com | Gecko Time


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Man, that blue all over would be worth owning =]


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That is a heck of a lot more blue than I expected... is that a genuine photograph or is it a mock-up of what could be expected in the long run? 

I can't wait to see what the adult looks like if that's the actual animal.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Dissapointing, although its a lovely colour i was expecting a picture of the ones tremper has "already" produced with the blue colour on the back.

Also theres something fishy about that photo. Very unatural!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

If that colour is real I am very excited about that. That would be a stunning leo.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

That leo looks like there is something wrong with it lol just looks wrong...


----------



## Shokkz (Mar 28, 2009)

id have one 
that guys holding the gecko a bit odd though :whip:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Shokkz said:


> id have one
> *that guys holding the gecko a bit odd though*


EEK!:bash:


----------



## meatgecko (Aug 25, 2007)

Is that the only photo? looks like a photoshop jobbie. I may be wrong though


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Something does seem a bit odd.... how localised the blue is (i mean it starts and stops abruptly not really where you might expect), and the shade of blue... odd!! Looks like food colouring blue colour lol!

Agreed would be awesome on its back, could even end up with proper greens then if you had a high yellow blue......!

Good job the forum police haven't spotted how its being held too.... :whistling2:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Also noticed, reading the link on his site, he has a new albino strain too! Will be nteresting to see how it differs from the current three, quite interested in that one!


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

RedGex said:


> Something does seem a bit odd.... how localised the blue is (i mean it starts and stops abruptly not really where you might expect), and the shade of blue... odd!! Looks like food colouring blue colour lol!
> 
> Agreed would be awesome on its back, could even end up with proper greens then if you had a high yellow blue......!
> 
> Good job the forum police haven't spotted how its being held too.... :whistling2:


 
I thought the same about the food colouring!

...dye, nail varnish, photoshop...whatever!


So if this is Co-Dom will the price start high for a 'couple years' then drop to under £100, like the enigma?

Still waiting for the 'glow in the dark' morph!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Also theres something fishy about that photo. Very unatural!


have got to say that to me it definately looks 'off' and to be honest if one of my kids had done a pic like that I'd have asked them what photoshop did they use :hmm::blush:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

It`s got illuminous white feet as well!!! Very interested to hear about that 4th strain of Albino.....


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Link to page.
Interview with Ron Tremper of LeopardGecko.com | Gecko Time[/QUOTE]
Looks like the dye they use on tropical fish lol.
tropical fish dyed - Google Image Search


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> > Link to page.
> > Interview with Ron Tremper of LeopardGecko.com | Gecko Time
> 
> 
> ...


 
Come to think of it...yeah that blue colour is the exact same blue that I've seen in dyed fish!

I think they were either phantom or black-widow tetra & are/were injected with blue dye (also pink too).

Maybe the next 'new morph' will have Trempers own signature on them


----------

